# Anime: Recommend Me Some



## Heather (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, I used to watch a lot of anime. Since, I've kind of fallen out of it, but I've been pretty bored lately so I'm looking for some new good ones. A lot of the big robot battles bore me. Naruto drove me nuts with its three-episode-long battles. Some fighting is okay if it's essential to the plot, but I much prefer character-centric shows. I am looking for some new good shows to start. Some of my favorites were Ouran, Melancholy of Haruhi, Fruits Basket, Mushishi, Naruto (still read the manga on that.. the anime got way too slow for my taste), Dennou Coil, Lucky Star, Spice and Wolf... There's a lot more, I'm sure, but I can't remember. I liked the first season of Code Geass but halfway through the second season I stopped liking it. I watched half of Darker than Black and liked that, but stopped because my life got busy and I forgot about it. 

Any good shows I'm missing in my life? Tell me their names and a little about them.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say Manabi straight! is one of the most underrated animes out there.... it's my favourite and has so much charm and cuteness 
It's very straight forward and easy to follow... basically about an all girls school school council and their ups and downs of school life, making friends and organising the school fate. 
Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Manabi Straight, anime, english subtitle, dvdrip, japan, japanes (download torrent) - TPB

it says no seeds but I'm seeding it.. along with a few others every now and then!


----------



## Heather (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahahaha wow, that scene was pretty funny. It looks good. Shankyou. :3


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

If you like stuff like Lucky Star then Azumanga Daiou is a much watch, it basically inspired that generation of anime (though its gotten a little over the top) starting a lot of gags and influencing such. 

Welcome to the NHK! is great, cheesy at times but I've been in a similar situation so I can really relate to it. Probably one of my favourites of all time it explores the life of Satou who is basically a shut in that's scared to leave his apartment so he does nothing all day but day dream, obsess over his situation and smoke. Then one day a girl comes down seeing him and wants to help him overcome his state. She can be a bit of a bitch at times but she really cares him. In the mean time he finds he lives next door to an Otaku obsessed with Eroge (hentai games) who convinces him to help make a game together. Also he comes across his old sensei from the Literacy club as she's struggling with her depression. A very good show.

Gintama I'm currently watching is but it has 200 episodes and can be quite episodic. At times it can get a little boring and stale then other times its absolutely hilarious. It follows Gintoki who is a lazy ass ex-Samurai obsessed with manga, has a natural perm and who has a shop where he will do pretty much anything for money. Joining him is Shinpachi a 16 year old nerd frustrated geek and Kagura a young girl from a warrior clan who often imitates Gintokis bad behavior. The world has been taken over by aliens banning the Samurai and Gintoki has gets caught up in all sorts of stupid situations. Its a self aware anime which has a lot of references to other anime and parodies it at times. 

Others worth checking out:
Baccano!
Angel Beats!
Clannad/Clannad ~After Story~
Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Heather said:


> Naruto drove me nuts with its three-episode-long battles. .


Damn it, I was going to suggest Naruto: Shippuden...:tongue:

Try cowboy bebop and Full Metal Alchemist, they are good ones.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

Mushishi, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Ghost In The Shell, Excel Saga, Fruits Basket, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Full Metal Panic!, Hetalia, Trigun, Captain Harlock, Slayers, Loveless


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Dragoball Z.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardcaptor SAKURAAAA


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Durararara!!


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

All of these are either OVA's or short series.

*Time of eve *






*FLCL*






*Voices of Distant Star*






*Haibane Renmei*






*Pale Cocoon*


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

*Quick and painfree anime's with an ending:*

- Death Note (37 episodes)
- Berserk (25 episodes / par ending)
- Elfen Lied (13 episodes)
- Avatar: The Last Airbender (61 episodes)

*Long and painful anime's with no end:*

- Naruto (200+ episodes)
- Bleach (200+ episodes)

These are the ones I've seen / am seeing.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

One Piece 

Though, I really enjoyed Kaiji and Akagi.

Rainbow was superb as well.

EDIT: For a beat 'em up Anime that has't gone to utter crap yet, with the exception of One Piece, you might want to dip into Fairy Tail.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Death note didn't have a pain free ending it was one big anti-climatic let down of a mess >____< ...maybe... depending on expectations!
..still great though. 

Ima add Lovely Complex (2007) - which is about a short guy and a tall girl that become unexpected best friends and help each other out with life and relationships. but end up falling for each other. Made of mucho win.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Wintie said:


> Welcome to the NHK! is great, cheesy at times but I've been in a similar situation so I can really relate to it. Probably one of my favourites of all time it explores the life of Satou who is basically a shut in that's scared to leave his apartment so he does nothing all day but day dream, obsess over his situation and smoke. Then one day a girl comes down seeing him and wants to help him overcome his state. She can be a bit of a bitch at times but she really cares him. In the mean time he finds he lives next door to an Otaku obsessed with Eroge (hentai games) who convinces him to help make a game together. Also he comes across his old sensei from the Literacy club as she's struggling with her depression. A very good show.


Hmm I was gonna say that one too, I really enjoyed this one. It's mostly serious but has some levity in the right spots.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Trigun
Juuni Kokuki
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Maria†Holic 
Kannagi
K-ON!
Attack No.1
Seikimatsu Occult Gakuin 
Raimuiro Senkitan 
Spice and Wolf 
Trinity Blood 
D.Gray-man 
Kyou kara Maou!
Hellsing Ultimate 
Sora no Otoshimono 
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan 
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage
Guin Saga 
Bokurano 
Amagami SS 
Seitokai Yakuindomo 
Cobra the Animation 
E's Otherwise 
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo 
Shounen Onmyouji 
Hayate no Gotoku! 
Maburaho 
The Third: Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo 
Ghost Hunt
Scrapped Princess
Koihime†Musou 
Princess Resurrection
World Destruction
Seikai no Monshou
Seikai no Senki 
Seikai no Senki III
Sola 
Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch
Utawarerumono
Tears to Tiara
Shakugan no Shana 
Shakugan no Shana II 
Shakugan no Shana Movie 
Air (Movie)
Elfen Lied 
Elfen Lied Special 
Death Note
Detroit Metal City
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu 
Geneshaft 
Heroic Age
Kanon 
Love Love? 
Noir 
Madlax
Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom 
Natsuiro no Sunadokei 
Psychic Academy
Shuffle!
School Rumble
Najica Blitz Tactics 
Ghost in the Shell (Movie)
Dragon Knight 4 ever
X/1999 
K-ON!
Genshiken 
Cossette no Shouzou 
Clannad: Another World, Kyou Chapter 
Clannad: Another World, Tomoyo Chapter
Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo
Angel Beats!
Yumeria 
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid OVA 
Golden Boy
Claymore 
AIKa R-16: Virgin Mission
Ar Tonelico
Devil May Cry
Hanaukyou Maid-tai: La Verite 
Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora 
Happiness!
Ice 
Izumo: Takeki Tsurugi no Senki 
Lost Universe
Midori no Hibi 
Green Green 
Mizuiro (2003) 
Moetan 
Munto 
Onegai Twins 
Sky Girls 
Stratos 4 
Tokko 
Tokyo Underground 
Zero no Tsukaima
Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne
Mobile Suit Gundam Seed
Samurai Champloo 
Clannad 
Gantz 
Escaflowne 
Spice and Wolf 
Solty Rei 
Akane-iro ni Somaru Saka 
BALDR FORCE EXE Resolution 
Fate/stay night 
Nurse Witch Komugi-chan
Murder Princess 
REC 
Star Ocean EX 
11eyes 
Kara no Kyoukai 
Starship Operators 
Break Blade 
Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2
Agent Aika 
Battle Programmer Shirase 
Shining Tears X Wind 
Texhnolyze
X 
He is My Master 
Wagaya no Oinari-sama
Witch Hunter Robin
Berserk
Kenkou Zenrakei Suieibu Umishou
Prétear
Welcome to the NHK! 
.hack//Sign
Blood+ 
Ah! My Goddess
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 
Cat Shit One 
Nagasarete Airantou 
Rosario + Vampire 
Black Blood Brothers 
Kyou no Go no Ni 
Chrno Crusade 
Negima!?


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

@Zero11 Ahhh...I love you for posting these.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I liked Nana and Blood: The Last Vampire but I think it was because I watched the movies first. Maybe it's something for you, too, watching movies based on manga and anime. Blood: The Last Vampire has Jeon Ji-hyeon playing the main character!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah My Goddess (Anime and manga are great)

Ah! My Goddess Episode 1 English Dub Video

Eureka Seven (Only watch the anime with English subs. English dub has the most annoying voice I've ever heard.)

Watch Eureka Seven Episode 1 Online - AnimeTip

Claymore (Anime and manga are fine)

Watch Claymore Episode 1 Online English Subbed | Shotaz.com

Mahou Sensei Negma (Just read the manga and don't even bother with the anime or live action. At about chapter 40, it stops pretending to be a romance series and goes straight into 1337 action.)

Mahou Sensei Negima! chapter 1 - Page 1 of 72

Rosario + Vampire (Just read the manga again. The Witch Hill arc is where it gets good. Just be warned, there is a lot of fanservice.)

Rosario to Vampire manga - Last chapter: Rosario to Vampire 40 - Read Rosario to Vampire online for free

Library War (W00t)

Lovely Complex (Shojo)

Bokusatsu Tenchi Dokuro Chan (LOL! "piru piru piru piru pippiru pi")

Neon Genesis Evangelion (1/2 epic robot show and 1/2 disturbing mecha character deconstruction)

Full Metal Panic (Fumoffu is funny, but the rest is fairly serious. It's good though).


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Not a huge anime fan, but I enjoyed the three Robotech series from the 80's (especially the last), and I think Cowboy Bebop is fantastic.


----------



## majestic beauty (Feb 23, 2011)

i will just post you all the ones i've seen that i liked.

Samurai champloo
Chrono crusade 
Trigun 
Sailor moon- first season
Gunslinger girl 
Afro samurai 
Cowboy bebop 
Fullmetal alchemist 
Orphen 
Inuyasha
Kino’s journey 
Death note 
michiko to hatchin

Good anime movies

The girl that leapt through time
The grave of the fireflies 
Spirited away 
Ponyo


----------



## keyso (Feb 16, 2011)

Not to be painfully obvious due to my choice of avatar, but Bleach. The Arrancar Saga just ended, which has been my favorite so far. You can skip the fillers, but I found most of them to be enjoyable as well.

Apart from that, I don't watch much anime. Death Note is the only other anime I've seen that I could recommend.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Black Butler
Bleach(has long battle scenes but one of my favs)
Blood+
Cowboy Bebop(my fav)
Darker than Black
Death Note
Dragon Ball z
Full Metal Alchemist
Inuyasha
Naruto(although u already said u dnt like them)
Naruto:Shippuden
Outlaw star
Vampire Knights
Yu yu Hakashu(not sure of spelling)
ehh I have more but I think that is sufficient. I watch alot of anime:blushed:


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

Mushi-Shi is one I just started watching. 
It's cute. It's on instant for Netflix.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

I dig anime, lately I've watched reverse harem's... main character is a female, surrounded by males (attractive males! lol). Some of my fav's:

Ouran Highschool Host Club - available on Netflix. Hilarious show. 








Fruits Basket - available on Netflix. Very sweet story. Made me sad a few times... (I ain't cry tho... )








Saiunkoku Monogatari








The Wallflower - 










Here's a link to the reverse harem blogspot for anyone interested: Reverse Harem Garden

Heh, I never recommend English dubs... but the one for Fruits Basket isn't bad. I rather watch 'em in German than English. It's best in the native language.


----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Casshern sins.

I just watched this recently and I really liked it.
I found it to be poignant and bittersweet. And the animation is superb. It's a bit repetive in parts, but I still found it to be pretty enganging nontheless. I would consider it quite existential, which is why I liked it so much I think.


----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Eh, no one mention Beck Mongolian Chopsquad? I found it to be a really good anime, and I think it falls into the line of being quite character-centric.
There's no real action, it's just about music, but I still found it to be really entertaining. Perhaps that's just because I'm a music freak myself

It even had fucking Robert Johnson in it, which I think is pretty dope. It plays out the myth of him being possesed by the devil or something. Well, sold soul, possesed. ALLJUSTSLIGHTDIFFERENCES K. Goodnight beautiful people.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are a fan of Death Note or Elfen Lied, then you might like High School of the Dead.










*Plot-Wikipedia:*
Highschool of the Dead is set in the present day, beginning as the world is struck by a deadly pandemic that turns humans into zombies, euphemistically referred to by the main characters as "Them" .

The story follows a group of high school students, the high school's nurse, and a young girl as they fight their way to safety through the deadly streets of Japan during a worldwide catastrophic event known as the "Outbreak". Led by sophomore Takashi Komuro, the local group of survivors consists of six others and a small dog, and creating a gestalt team with one purpose: to survive. The authors used role-playing terminology to categorize the specific attributes each character brings to the group. Takashi Komuro serves mainly as the team leader. Rei Miyamoto, Saeko Busujima, and Kohta Hirano are considered fighters because of their exceptional skills with weapons; Saya Takagi described as the wizard due to her intelligence and deduction skills; Shizuka Marikawa assigned the role of priest as she is a licensed physician.










*My Opinion:*
I really liked this one. It's only 13 episodes but I enjoyed watching it and definitely recommend it to anyone. If you don't like any bloody gore violence then this might not be for you.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm the same situation Heather - work and school have pretty much snipped my old anime habits.
Aside from the one's mentioned above I have a few I would suggest that are interesting and unique.
Genius Party and Genius Party Beyond








The short _Dimension Bomb_ was fascinating..
(It even has Yoko Kanno's first attempt at voice acting!)

_Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_ is hilariously fun
Satoshi Kon's last movie _Paprika_ and his series _Paranoia Agent_
Shiro Masamune's _Ghost Hound _is a little slow but very thoughtful
Both seasons of _Sengoku Basara _are great too if you like the samurai warring states period thing
Both _Darker than Black_ seasons plus the OAV are a good break from the ordinary, too

I'm not watching anything besides Bleach and Tales of Symphonia right now. Too busy, busy, busy :dry:


*

http://personalitycafe.com/members/heather.html*


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Ghost Hunt was a great anime. Durarara! is amusing, although I have to get around to finishing it. Star Driver is a relatively new anime, but it's also interesting in a shits 'n giggles kind of way.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I forgot to add in some others:

Zero no Tsukaima: If you don't mind extreme tsundere and fanservice, then it's surprisingly good. Note: Saito gets beaten to the point that if he wasn't magically mind-enslaved he would have strangled Lousie by the end of episode 3, and that's being generous.

Victory Gundam

FLCL

Melody of Oblivion.


----------



## dubbish (Feb 25, 2011)

i know both have been said, but i must say again to put some emphasis! welcome to the nhk and neon genesis evangelion. 

even though eva has 'robot' battles, it gets to be pretty angsty and focuses on the pilots more. no other anime has really lived up to it for me ;p


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Clannad
Utawarerumono
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Code Geass
Fullmetal Alchemist
Trigun
Gankutsuou


----------



## shashastone (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to recommend you to watch tangled movie.


----------



## roundround (Mar 22, 2011)

Code Geass, Bleach, Hunter X Hunter, Tsubasa Chronicles.
CLAMP series make you think, like Tsubasa Chronicles and xxxHOLIC, their plots are actually amazing and complicated.


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the NHK
Fullmetal Alchemist
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Gintama
Avatar: The Last Airbender (Not Japanese but still good)
Code Geass
School Rumble
Chrno Crusade


----------

